# Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung​*
Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Jan Korte, Caren Lay, Ulla Jelpke, weiterer Abgeordneter und der Fraktion DIE LINKE.
– Drucksache 18/11147 –

*Bestandsentwicklung der bundesrepublikanischen Kormoranpopulation​*
Frage wie Antwort der Bundesregierung findet ihr hier:
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/113/1811360.pdf


*Statement von Jan Korte (stellv. Vorsitzender der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag):*

_„Es ist ein Erfolg für den Artenschutz, dass die Kormoranpopulation auf das natürliche Maximum angewachsen ist. Jetzt, da das Ziel der strengen Unterschutzstellung erreicht ist, sollten die Wechselwirkungen der Kormoranpopulation mit dem Rest der Natur stärker in den Fokus rücken. Die Bundesregierung hat die beträchtlichen wirtschaftlichen Schäden mittlerweile im Blick. Aber bei der Bewertung der Schäden an der Artenvielfalt unter Wasser ist das Bundesumweltministerium uninteressiert und ahnungslos. Artenschutz ist mehr als Vogelschutz, das sollte Ministerin Hendriks eigentlich klar sein. 

Eine mit 25.000 Brutpaaren in der Bundesrepublik vertretene Vogelart ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht. Deshalb ist der ebenso verbreitete Graureiher auch richtigerweise Wild im Sinne des Bundesjagdgesetzes. Wer dogmatisch am Kormoranschutz festhält, obwohl der Bestand durch die Unterschutzstellung auf das Populationsmaximum angewachsen ist, rechnet nicht nur den Erfolg von Artenschutzmaßnahmen klein, sondern riskiert auch deren Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung.

Logisch wäre es allemal, den Kormoran aus Anhang I der europäischen Vogelschutzrichtlinie zu streichen. Dafür sollte sich die Bundesregierung einsetzen, wenn sie schon mit dem Ziel eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements gescheitert ist.“_


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*

Aus Austausch mit dem Büro von Jan Korte, für den ich mich bedanke, sind mir noch folgende Punkte im Gedächtnis:
-          Zahlen konstant bzw. leicht rückläufig, allerdings bei großem Zuwachs in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. 

-          Fast alle stark betroffenen Bundesländer mit Kormoranverordnung, Ausnahme NRW.

-          Bei einigen Fragen zu Auswirkungen von Kormoranen auf Fischbestand bzw. WRRL hat Bundesregierung keine Kenntnisse und verweist auf Länderzuständigkeit. Dabei gibt es einige Untersuchungen dazu, die die Bejagung des Fischbestandes durch den Kormoran in manchen Gewässern (z. B. in Thüringen bei 15%) für eine sehr starke Abweichung vom WRRL-Leitbild verantwortlich machen. Abgesehen davon, dass eventuelle EU-Vertragsstrafen die Bundesrepublik treffen, hat der Bundestag am 10.12.2011 beschlossen: „die wissenschaftlichen Kapazitäten für grundlegende Untersuchungen zur Erhaltung und Förderung der heimischen Fischbestände und zur Unterstützung der Fischerei zu erweitern.“ Das ist offenbar nicht genügend umgesetzt worden. 

-          Bundesregierung beschränkt Umgang mit Kormoranproblematik auf Bund-Länder-Arbeitsgruppe, an der sich aber das Bundesumweltministerium offenbar nicht beteiligt. Fokus nur auf wirtschaftliche Schäden (gibt auch Betriebsaufgaben), nicht auf Fischfauna, wofür BMUB zuständig wäre.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*

*Statement von Jan Korte (stellv. Vorsitzender der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag):*

_
Logisch wäre es allemal, den Kormoran aus Anhang I der europäischen Vogelschutzrichtlinie zu streichen. Dafür sollte sich die Bundesregierung einsetzen, wenn sie schon mit dem Ziel eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements gescheitert ist.“_



Peinlich!

Korte bekommt dafür eine glatte 6 mit dem Zusatz: "Er war stets bemüht"!

Wer selbst Angler ist und vollmundig für sich in Anspruch nimmt, sich für Angler und deren Interessen einzusetzen, von dem kann man erwarten, daß er im Vorfeld solcher Veröffentlichungen wenigstens ein Minimum an Recherche betreibt.

Korte repetiert hier lediglich den Unsinn, den das Bundesamt für Naturschutz auch allenthalben verbreitet, hier beispielsweise.

Tatsache ist, daß der Kormoran mitnichten in der europäischen Vogelschutzrichtlinie gelistet ist.

Weder die Urfassung (79/409/EWG) noch die aktuelle Richtlinie (2009/147/EG) verweisen in den jeweiligen Anhängen auf  Phalacrocorax carbo.

Gelistet sind bei Phalacrocoracidae  lediglich Krähenscharbe und Zwergscharbe!

edit:
Wir hatten das Thema erst kürzlich bei der Klärung einiger Rahmenbedingungen zum lokalen Abschuß (wie ich schon einmal erwähnte, handeln das unsere Verbände in Sachsen sehr pragmatisch und wir bekommen Genehmigungen nach KVO). Es kam anscheinend noch keiner der einschlägig Involvierten auf die Idee, mal eben einen Blick in die EG-Richtlinie zu werfen.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*

Habe die Antworten zu den Ländern überflogen.
 Bei solchen geringen finanziellen Schäden, werden viele keinen Handlungsbedarf sehen.
 Angler oder die Fische selbst sind, sind halt keine Geschädigten. 
 Selbst wenn 50 % oder mehr der Fische in der Fläche gefressen werden, rechnen das nur einige Länder überhaupt als Schaden.
 Schäden sind es erst wenn der Besitz Einzelner betroffen wird, dem man sogar oft das Recht gibt diesen Schaden mit der Flinte abzuwehren.
 Das nennt man dann vergrämen, was nichts anders bedeutet als durch Abschüsse die Vögel dahin zu vertreiben wo eben nicht geschossen wird.
 Die fressen dann halt die Flüsse, Bäche oder Seen leer, wo die Fische noch frei sind und Angler deutlich weniger fangen.
 Das viele eh schon gefährdete Fischarten, nun noch einmal hohe Verluste bekamen wird vergessen.
 So wie eben auch vergessen wird, das  dort wo Fischwanderungen durch Wehre gestört sind, sicher auch die Verteidigung der Fische gegenüber K, nun Aufgabe des Wehrbetreibers sind.
 Früher gab es dieses Problem nicht weil es eben keine Kormorane gab, nun hätte der Betreiber auch das eigentlich sicher zu stellen.
 Das möchte ich mal erleben das der Bund da seinem WSA Anweisung gibt, diese Bereiche mit der Flinte zu sichern, wenn sich dort Fische stauen.  Wenn sich dort Kormorane versammeln, ist das ein Zeichen das Fischwege nicht funktionieren.
 Auch die Löhne solcher Jäger wären ein Schaden....



 Die Kormoranproblematik ist ein Beispiel wie Ziel und Planlos, die Politik Gegenwart und Zukunft von Deutschland gestaltet.
 Gehört werden immer nur Die welche laut genug rufen Ihr Einkommen wäre in Gefahr.


----------



## wurm-w (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Statement von Jan Korte (stellv. Vorsitzender der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag):*
> 
> _
> Logisch wäre es allemal, den Kormoran aus Anhang I der europäischen Vogelschutzrichtlinie zu streichen. Dafür sollte sich die Bundesregierung einsetzen, wenn sie schon mit dem Ziel eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements gescheitert ist.“_
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, der Einwand stimmt. 
Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass der Kormoran nicht in Anhang II gelistet ist. Wenn wir dafür eine 6 verdienen - meinetwegen. Hält uns nicht davon ab, weiterzumachen. 

Jeremy Krstic
Büro Jan Korte


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*



wurm-w schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, der Einwand stimmt.
> 
> Gern geschehen!
> 
> ...



Das sollte es auch nicht! 
Jetzt schauen wir mal, was unterm Strich dann auf dem Jahreszeugnis stehen wird!#h


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*



wurm-w schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, der Einwand stimmt.
> Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass der Kormoran nicht in Anhang II gelistet ist. Wenn wir dafür eine 6 verdienen - meinetwegen. Hält uns nicht davon ab, weiterzumachen.
> 
> Jeremy Krstic
> Büro Jan Korte


 

 DANKE!
 Einmal für Ihre Anfrage und zweitens für Ihre ehrliche, offene Antwort hier im A.B.

 Ist ja schon eher ungewöhnlich, offen zu zugeben das man auch nicht Perfekt ist.

 Bitte...weiter machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*

Ich finde es auch gut, dass überhaupt jemand gegensteuert, selbst wenn man von einer nicht 100% tigen Faktenlage ausgeht!
Aber dies macht die ideologische Schützerseite ja auch!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*



wurm-w schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, der Einwand stimmt.
> Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass der Kormoran nicht in Anhang II gelistet ist. Wenn wir dafür eine 6 verdienen - meinetwegen. Hält uns nicht davon ab, weiterzumachen.
> 
> Jeremy Krstic
> Büro Jan Korte



Dass Sie sich der Kormoranfrage unter dem Aspekt der Auswirkung auf den Fisch- bzw. Artenschutzes widmen, ist begrüßenswert und ich hoffe auf Erfolg Ihres diesbezüglichen Weges.
Sicherlich ist das keine reine Länderangelegenheit, sondern auch eine euopäische.
Insofern ist es sehr befremdlich, dass Ihre Partei im Europäischen Parlament in einer gemeinsamen Fraktion (Linksfraktion GUE/NGL) mit dem extrem radikalen Tierschützer ("Für Tiere ist jeden Tag Dachau") Stefan Bernhard Eck  (parteilos) zusammenarbeitet, dessen einzig politisches Interesse der Tierschutz in absolut radikalster Weise ist. Ihre Vorsitzender der Linksfraktion GUE/NGL Gabrielle Zimmer (Die Linke) sieht den extrem radikalen Tierschützer ja als willkommene Bereicherung in Ihrer Fraktion an.
Glauben Sie, Sie können mit solchen Fraktionskollegen im europäischen Parlament diesbezüglich etwas bewegen und sehen Sie nicht ein Problem mit der Glaubwürdigkeit?


----------



## wurm-w (28. März 2017)

*AW: Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Glauben Sie, Sie können mit solchen Fraktionskollegen im europäischen Parlament diesbezüglich etwas bewegen und sehen Sie nicht ein Problem mit der Glaubwürdigkeit?



Wie auch immer man den beurteilt - und natürlich gehen Holocaustvergleiche überhaupt nicht - das Problem ist nicht das Europäische Parlament. Dort wurde 2008 eine Resolution für einen gesamteuropäischen Kormoran-Management-Plan verabschiedet. Die Bremser bzw. Verhinderer sind die Kommission und die Mitgliedsstaaten.


----------

